
OneCoin Took in Billions. Then Its Leader Vanished - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/onecoin-took-in-billions-then-its-leader-vanished-11598520601
======
arooaroo
There’s a good BBC podcast about this:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p07nkd84](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p07nkd84)

(Seems to be present on all major podcast platforms too.)

~~~
cmer
I really enjoyed it. Highly recommended.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/qb0Lu](https://archive.vn/qb0Lu)

